# Do you still like the Heat's chances of winning?



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

The Mavs have home court advantage for 3 games basically. 

Do you think the Heat can still play as well as they did in Game 1 and in Game 2 prior to the disastrous 5-6 minutes? 

Its gonna be one hell of a task.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Not worried right now. Talk to me after game 3.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Seems daunting to have to go to Dallas for three straight games but even if we just win one over there we're still in pretty good shape. Obviously, winning two would be ideal but it won't be easy.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

No


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> Seems daunting to have to go to Dallas for three straight games but even if we just win one over there we're still in pretty good shape. Obviously, winning two would be ideal but it won't be easy.


Yup, just gotta win one and get it back to Miami. I'll still feel confident about our chances if they do that.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Its just hard seeing them lose 4 in a row.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

I thought from start we should sweep the Mavs. Boston IMO is far better than the Mavs. Just watching the games I don't think the Mavs can compare to the Celtics. 
However, the last 6 minutes of last night happened. If we went up 2-0, I think we could've easily stolen game 3 and then demoralized them into submission. Now I think we will need 6 or 7. There's no way we win all 3 in Dallas obviously. I say it's a 50/50 chance whether we come back to Miami up or down 3-2. I wouldn't be surprised if we took 2 in Dallas, but wouldn't be shocked if we only got 1 there. It's rare that the home team wins all 3 in a 2-3-2 format. Not sure but I think it's only been done once, and that was by us in 2006.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Change your sig man lol


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Did you watch Game 2?

It was a domination by the Heat. The Mavs looked so pathetic, I was thinking sweep.

The Heat just let go on offense AND defense thinking that the final 6 mins would go easy. LeBron went into "I'm gonna get mine" stat padding mode.

That crap won't happen anymore. Of course the Heat are going to win the series.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> It was a domination by the Heat. The Mavs looked so pathetic, I was thinking sweep.


They looked pathetic, but then the last 5 minutes happened and that's the kind of momentum changer that swings a series. 

That said, I still feel good about our chances. We lose both the next 2? Then I'm scared.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

ßen said:


> They looked pathetic, but then the last 5 minutes happened and that's the kind of momentum changer that swings a series.
> 
> That said, I still feel good about our chances. We lose both the next 2? Then I'm scared.


It was a bit of both Miami acting like the game was over AND Dallas doing a good job/Dirk doing his thing.

BUT Ask yourself

Was it more of : Heat giving the game away or Dallas taking it?

To me, it's obvious Miami mentally checked out of the game 5 minutes too early. Won't happen again


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We checked out early for sure. No matter how well the Mavericks played, you shouldn't be losing a 15 point lead in such a short amount of time. 

However, you can't say that Dallas didn't play some good D and execute on O when it mattered. They've been doing it all postseason.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I sure as hell don't like it, but the Heat are still going to win this series. Dallas absolutely needs to win two of the next three to have a chance.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It's a lot like 06 except flipped. Now Dallas has confidence, and 3 games in a row at home. It all depends on how miami can bounce back. Suddenly a lot of those ****s that Dallas was missing in Miami they'll be making here in Dallas.. Scary


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

sMaK said:


> Change your sig man lol


haha.. well that was my sig in 2005 and I was right. this year i was wrong. oh man i am so happy i was miserable all weekend i didn't watch 1 sports show, i avoided PTI, SC, Rome is Burning, ESPN radio. Boy am i happy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha me too man, didnt read anything on ESPN etc


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yo, same here. After game 2, the Heat hate was on overdrive.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I didn't watch a single second of ESPN or even visit the website after Game 2.

My first visit to ESPN was tonight, after our win.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ChrisRichards said:


> I didn't watch a single second of ESPN or even visit the website after Game 2.
> 
> My first visit to ESPN was tonight, after our win.


Haha me too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So glad to get rid of that sick feeling.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I still say NO.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> I still say NO.


Is this some sort of reverse jinx you are doing?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Is this some sort of reverse jinx you are doing?


shhhhh.....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Mvas will win game 6 by a margin of 15 points. no way Miami recovers.

Dallas Mavericks>2011 Champs


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

elimination game with Dirk having an off night so far in the first half and yet Miami down by 2? yeah, its a slow, painful death. congratz Dallas.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

It. Is. Not. Over.


----------

